# USB devices not recognized, mouse/keyboard working



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello!

I found out that any USB device (flash drives, HDDs) I connect to my PC isn't recognized. I have Logitech G700 mouse and S520 keyboard that are connected to random USB ports and they work fine. I even have PCI-e USB3.0 card and even on there, devices are not working. Everything I try shows up in device management under "other devices" and has driver warning. Searching for drivers (updating) doesn't find anything. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, what is the make and model of your PC.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

Sry, I forgot.

MOBO- Asrock 990FX Extreme3, 
Processor- AMD Phenom2 x6 1090T, 
RAM- Corsair 1600 12GB, 
Graphics- XFX 6870 
Primary SSD- Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Secundary HDD- WD Blue 650GB


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please download the drivers for your version of windows and try installing the chipset ASRock > 990FX Extreme3


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

if by chipset dirver you mean bios update, i will need to somehow move it do usb device so i can do the update.
anything other i found on the site, that had sense to me, is Etron USB 3.0 drive, that i installed, but it didn't work. 
i find it strange that my pci usb3.0 card also has the same problems..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, not the bios update. What happens when you try to install the driver.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

It installs normally without any errors. 
Looking at the picture, it was Etron USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller 0100- Microsoft. 
Now it has two: Etron USB3.0 Extensible Host Controller and Etron USB3.0 Extensible Root Hub.
After that, I plugged in my usb 3.0 hdd, the "installing hardware" popup shows up, but after that it's again under "other devices" and not working.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this which has an all in 1 driver which may have the chipset in it ASRock > 990FX Extreme3 but it is win 8 not 8.1.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

I will try it. 
I still find it strange that the USB card that has nothing to do with motherboard or asrock has the same problem of not recognizing devices. I feel it has to be something other then driver problems..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would ask them about it.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean by that..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would ask the board makers. It may be an issue they are aware of if not, then you are making them aware.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

fyi, the all in 1 driver has ati catalist setup and also searching it (the ai1 folder) for drivers for the problematic hdd doesn't finy anything, or updating any other device under Universal Serial Bus Controllers also finds nothing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, I have every driver showing here ASRock > 990FX Extreme3 and still don't see anything for win 8 or 8.1 other than the drivers you tried, still no chipset from what I see either. I think you may need to conact the makers to get an answer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into* Setup* (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*. Here look for *Legacy USB* or Keyboard. if it is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow keys,* Enable *it._ Save and Exit_. 
After rebooting Go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

What I found in BIOS:
USB 2.0 Controller Enabled
USB 2.0 Controller Enabled
Legacy USB Support Enabled
Legacy USB 3.0 Support Enabled

SFC scan returned the following warning:
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of the. Details included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. ...
Log file:
https://mega.co.nz/#!3F9CiYiZ!LJBgPSzVHU8WX8MdF0GFsXtefsvztf3BHXqe6n0z1UY


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Ok now run SFCFix http://www.sysnative.com/niemiro/apps/SFCFix.exe


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

for me I would remove and reinstall usb drivers.

then install the usb drivers. 

ASRock > 990FX Extreme3


http://download.asrock.com/drivers/others/Etron(0.104.WHQL).zip


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Ok now run SFCFix http://www.sysnative.com/niemiro/apps/SFCFix.exe


ok, i did that but i don't have my windows dvd here and since the tool asks for it during analyze i think that could be the problem why it didn't fix anything: 

```
SFCFix version 2.4.1.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-01-19 12:30:15.662
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
CORRUPT: C:\Windows\winsxs\msil_system.workflow.runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_6cbeeae4daf67520\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll


SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
   CBS & SFC total detected corruption count:     -194
   CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count:  0
   CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count:        0
   SURT total detected corruption count:          0
   SURT total unimportant corruption count:       0
   SURT total fixed corruption count:             0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.



Failed to generate a complete zip file. Upload aborted.


SFCFix version 2.4.1.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-01-19 12:38:50.348
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
I will try again once i get the dvd.



steve32mids said:


> for me I would remove and reinstall usb drivers.
> 
> then install the usb drivers.
> 
> ...



i tried that, the probem here is that those drivers are only Etorn USB 3.0 drivers (same version i alredy have installed). i have problems with usb 2.0 and "third party" pcie-usb3.0 drives too.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Don't worry if this still fails with the windows 8 disc, when I get home from work tonight (in about 10-12 hours) I will construct a fix for you to repair this file.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

wow really? thank you very much! do you think this has anything to do with the usb problem or it's something different?

also, i just realized that sometimes my keyboard gets laggy, as in it randomly slows down the things i press/ write and then speeds back up to the "real time" keypressing. i wonder if that also has something to do with the usb problems.. 
i sense a windows reinstall in near future i'm afraid, as much as i would hate that.. i love win 8.1 and i'm always defending it, but this os i used the least and had the most reinstalls of all the others i used before.. they really don't make it easy to keep defending them..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Nah I dont think this file will have something to do with the USB problem.

But you do have some quite interesting issues inside the CBS log, I would like to see if they reappear after repairing this file.

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the








button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

fix has been processed, sfc /scannow returned "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations".


```
SFCFix version 2.4.1.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-01-20 12:19:54.922
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Domagoj\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\msil_system.workflow.runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_6cbeeae4daf67520\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll

Line blocked (SFCFix.txt): "C:\Users\Domagoj\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\SFCFix.txt" C:\Windows\SFCFix.txt.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Domagoj\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\msil_system.workflow.runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_6cbeeae4daf67520\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll to C:\Windows\winsxs\msil_system.workflow.runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_6cbeeae4daf67520\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\msil_system.workflow.runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_6cbeeae4daf67520\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\msil_system.workflow.runtime_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_6cbeeae4daf67520\System.Workflow.Runtime.dll
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.1.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 1 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-01-20 12:19:55.235
Script hash: QXjpGBTCASDIJqfS6e1sek042jMI4UxuK6rQqCEiMIc=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
i zipped CBS.txt so it can be uploaded here, hope it's ok.

Thank you very much!

Too bad all your work will probably be useless, because if i don't find a way to fix the usb problem, i'll have to reinstall windows..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, I have been rather unwell the past few days.

SFC is not detecting any more corruptions.

But what is interesting is that it is Sysprep is running, Sysprep is basically used to create disk images.


> Sysprep Warning: Corruption detected. Sysprep Commands will be ignored


Is this image a company image? or have you been trying to create a disc image?


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

disk image? no, i'm not creating images.. maybe it has something to do with samsung magician and/ or its rapid mode or even over provisioning?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That wouldn't explain the why Sysprep is constantly running.

I will have to dig deeper here.


----------



## JimDiGriz (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you for your willingness to solve this, but there's not really a need for you to spend your time on this anymore, as I will probably reinstall windows to solve the original problem with USB ports.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## nightzombie (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a problem like this on one of my customers computers and spent ages trying to find a solution. I eventually stumbled on a page and the advice it gave was so simple. It might or might not work for you but its something you can try.. 

Turn the pc off. Pull the power cable out the power supply of your pc. Go have a cup of coffee or take a shower come back in 10 min plug it all in and boot it up and put your sticks in or whatever device you having the issue with and see if it works..

Experience also told me it works for a while then goes back into that same state after a couple months. If it does keep going into that device not recognized state and this solves your problem experience also tells me your board will fail so start saving for a new board if it does this more than once.

Let me know if this resolves the problem (This is regarding the original first post)


----------



## boccas (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, you need to Cold Boot. Also suggesting you make sure your Virus checker is installed and running correctly. Recent online attacks partly disable Virus checkers leaving issues such as this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The OP has made his choice of action to take no further posts are necessary, the thread will now be closed.


----------

